# Puppy classes or trainer in Tampa Bay



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

I was just wondering if members here can recommend a puppy class or trainer in the Tampa Bay area. I actually live in New Port Richey, but I am willing to drive as long as it is not more than 30 - 40 minutes each way. 

I will like to enroll Snow in a puppy class so we can work on training. Right now I believe that he is training me :wub:

I am also thinking of having a trainer come to my place to work on separation anxiety. Snow has always barked when I leave, but I always assumed that he eventually stopped. But every time I return home I would hear him barking before I even get to the door. So my daughter came up with the idea of leaving my Ipad on to record him (I love the way kids are so good with technology, I would have never thought of that!). Yesterday we went out for almost 2 hours. When we got back and I listened to the video. Snow barked and howled the entire time we were out ( 1 hour 54 mins). I felt horrible. I have tired saying "Mommy be right back" before I leave and leaving him a stuffed Kong but it has not helped. I have had him for almost 7 weeks (tomorrow will be 7 weeks) and he is 5 months old. The problem is that I have been off for the summer (I am a teacher), so I am worried about when I go back to work. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Wish I knew what to tell you. Great idea with the video.:thumbsup: I have heard they know what your car sounds like when you pull up but if you videoed him barking the entire time, its time for some help. 
I think they ought to be allowed at school.:wub::innocent: Good luck!


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know if this works for everyone but it worked for me.

Whenever my puppy would see me leave she would bark and whine at the door and scratch the door. 

What worked for me was distracting her with food away from the door and while she was eating I was out the door. So, she didn't see me leave. I left skype on in my laptop so that I could see what she was doing online in my phone and all she did was search for me in the house and she went straight to the door and just lied there until she fell asleep. No whining or barking...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Upper Suncoast dog training is in Clearwater. My friend Reva takes her Maltese Cassie there. I took Mercedes when she was a puppy.


----------

